# Looking at getting into Cyclocross



## drhill77 (16 Sep 2015)

Hi, i'm looking at getting into cyclocross and i have been looking at the Boardman CX Team Bike, would you recommend this bike or would you suggest something else around the same sort of price?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2015)

drhill77 said:


> Hi, i'm looking at getting into cyclocross and i have been looking at the Boardman CX Team Bike, would you recommend this bike or would you suggest something else around the same sort of price?


It's a cracking CX bike, for the price. If you have a British Cycling membership, it's even better, look for any 'Quidco' type discount codes, and it's daylight robbery.


----------



## drhill77 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks


----------



## outlash (17 Sep 2015)

Looks nice and good value but I'm not sure a 'fully UCI legal' 'cross bike would have compact chainrings over CX rings. Not a biggie though, they're easily changed.


----------



## drhill77 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks, according to the Halfords website the bike is fully UCI legal, just wondering if for the money there is a better bike out there?


----------



## Citius (17 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Looks nice and good value but I'm not sure a 'fully UCI legal' 'cross bike would have compact chainrings over CX rings. Not a biggie though, they're easily changed



Gearing choice is free in competition, so whatever gearing it comes with has no impact on its legality.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2015)

drhill77 said:


> Thanks, according to the Halfords website the bike is fully UCI legal, just wondering if for the money there is a better bike out there?


There are better bikes out there, not for that price though.


----------



## drhill77 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks roadkill, so for a bike to start with then this would be the best one to go for??


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2015)

drhill77 said:


> Thanks roadkill, so for a bike to start with then this would be the best one to go for??


Yep, a pretty solid starter CX.


----------



## outlash (17 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> Gearing choice is free in competition, so whatever gearing it comes with has no impact on its legality.



True, but I'm guessing that there's not a huge amount of crossers out there for sale with compact rings on them, 'fully UCI legal' or otherwise.


----------



## outlash (17 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> Gearing choice is free in competition, so whatever gearing it comes with has no impact on its legality.



True, but I'm guessing that there's not a huge amount of crossers out there for sale with compact rings on them, 'fully UCI legal' or otherwise.


----------



## Citius (17 Sep 2015)

Not sure I understand. Most competition bikes will have compact chainsets. 46/36 or 44/34, etc - rarely any bigger than that. I still run 42/34 on mine.


----------



## ayceejay (17 Sep 2015)

Before you commit yourself to the Boardman, which is specced for the trendy 'CX' market rather than cyclocross racing have a look at what Planet X have to offer.


----------



## Citius (17 Sep 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Before you commit yourself to the Boardman, *which is specced for the trendy 'CX' market rather than cyclocross racing *have a look at what Planet X have to offer.



What nonsense. The Boardman is a race-ready CXer. Plenty of them racing in leagues all over the UK. Why do you say it is specced for a 'trendy' market?


----------



## drhill77 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks for all the comments, checked Planet X and the cheapest one they do is £900 which is £250 more than the boardman which as other people have said is a good starting point. I know there are better bikes out there but as per anything there is always something better if you have the money to pay for it. I think I will go for this one to start with and take it from there.


----------



## outlash (17 Sep 2015)

Go for it, as you're over in Corby you could do some of the Central CX league races. 2 rounds are in Kettering.


----------

